
MS's dream of Windows on phones is as good as dead – and that's great for MS - ourmandave
http://www.businessinsider.com/microsoft-windows-phone-dead-2016-11
======
datatapes
"By continuing to work on Windows 10 Mobile, Myerson says, Microsoft generally
gets better at working with cellular devices and with ARM processors — the
same kind of energy-efficient chips for smartphones that Apple has been using
in its latest MacBooks, but that Windows for PCs has never fully supported."

T1 for the touch bar aside, does Business Insider think the new MacBook has an
ARM processor?

